# Refit Test Shot Kit Preview Pics



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

For those who do not wish to look thru dozens of pages of posts, here are the images of the first test shot of the new Polar Lights Kit.

All images posted here will also be posted in the thread link below. If you would like to comment on them, please post here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=95125

Thanks and enjoy!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)




----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Before I post any detail or close up pictures, some things must be made clear.

_Please read!_

This is a *test shot*. That means the tools for producing the model are *not complete*.

These are the first pressing out of the molds to test fit the parts together.

The mold is not polished out yet. Many of the parts have a surface texture that will not be present on the production run.

Several parts are short shot or have deep sink holes. This *is common with new tools*. Pressure and temperature setting have not been established. The plastic was injected into the molds to get these pressings.

The color of the plastic varies from part to part in these test shots.

Fine milled detail is not yet complete. Many of the fine etching or engraved line work and patterns are not yet there.

Knock out pin marks still need adjustment.

There is still another month's work ahead of other tooling requirements to bring out a satisfactory product.

I will post more images soon!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

There is one tree not shown here. Also, one of the trees shown here has been duplicated as it will be in the kit.










Click for detailed view.

Enjoy!


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Click for detailed views.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

*Pylon Attachment*

Pylons:



I understand there is some concern over how the pylons will attach to the secondary hull and if they will support the engines.


Here the inboard half of the pylon is attached to the top of the secondary hull.


Here the outboard pylon half is attached to the secondary hull side. These connections are very tight and all parts are quite sturdy.


The secondary hull side is placed with the top. As you can see, the pylon spreads as it connects with the secondary hull.


These parts are not glued and are shown here holding each other together.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Decal sheet:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)




----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

The FIRST production run shots of the kit:










Molded in white. the chase color of the kit will be molded in light blue.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

This kit will require glue, paint, and some previous model building experience. This includes the ability to correct anything that you do not see as an accurate representation or something that you feel will detract from your finished build.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

The Polar Lights 1/350 Starship _Enterprise_ next to the Tamiya 1/350 USN Aircraft Carrier _Enterprise_.


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Actual decal scan sample:


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Decal placement:
http://www.thomasmodels.com/refitplacement.jpg


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Now that this kit is in the states and shipping, I have unlocked and unstuck this thread.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Old threads don't die, they just fade away...

"Day is done.... gone the sun....


----------

